# Share current pictures of your show horses



## mydaddysjag (Apr 6, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone would like to show current pictures of their show horses, so we can see thier condition for this time of year. Im tyring to judge if we are on track for conditioning, or if Im way behind, but dont have any horses to compare to.

Plus, I want to drool over your horses.


----------



## End Level Farms (Apr 6, 2009)

Ill post mine tomorrow. When I get the others clipped.

So far I have 2 clipped one surprised me GOOD. Just needs some toning.

The filly needs weight over her back. (Weaned her and she was trying to starve herself cause she was MAD!!!)


----------



## BM Miniatures (Apr 6, 2009)

taken last weekend LOL, but we are only just heading into winter now!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 6, 2009)

I am showing three of my own this year ...

Kitty - classic over 2 year old mare

Twister - R over 2 year old gelding

Dream - Sr R under mare

Then i have three outside horses in the barn to be shown but will not post pictures of them.

These are somewhat current photos of mine as of within the past few weeks...

Little Kings Crimson Dream - Sr R under mare 32.5" ... she prob has the farthest to go as she is on a limited diet (she has Protein Loosing Enteropathy + Thyroid..she is a fun one) so she is taking her sweet time coming into condition.

Video - LINK






Twister - 2yr old jr gelding ... smoothing out real nice and i clipped him a few days back and he turned out real real nice under all that..just a video of him.

Video - LINK

Kitty - WHO IS 250% NICER THEN THIS PHOTO...she is one that her personality and attitude shows her off better then a photo. But - Shetland, classic 2yr old over mare (i think she is right around 44" with a bit of hoof)....


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 6, 2009)

I am only posting this because it's recent and handy.... Unclipped and no conditioning, she was at a driving clinic on March 15.


----------



## Devon (Apr 6, 2009)

Elegant Man 36.75" 2 Yr Old ASPC Gelding

I would liek to say he is in Good condition.











Chanel Yearling 32" Filly Owned By Janice shes by my mare and we are all good with posting  She Fashions 08' Foal.

She could use a bit of weight on her topline and a bit fo muscle her feed is upped but she still looks smooth.

I cannot wait for Janice to get her in the ring again


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my showstring that I took to a show two days ago.

Maple Hollows Black Pearl 32" Senior Mare






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe 31.75" yearling filly






Maple Hollows After Dark 32" 2yr old stallion






Maple Hollow Phlash of Fireworks 29" yearling filly


----------



## MinisOutWest (Apr 6, 2009)

this was Duke in Jan/Feb, I will have pics from last week in a few days from the Glen Rose AMHA show of all 3 of my boys. The horses in Texas are TOUGH to beat. All the big trainers have their best out already.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is our yearling Perlino filly "Spice"

taken a few weeks ago

after her first clip


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 7, 2009)

The latest one I have of Esprit is from the February ADT at Happ's, he wasn't clipped yet.






This is Alladdin from just yesterday. Both boys are getting fairly fit.






They are getting worked pretty regularly. I have driven Esprit for 30-40 minutes four out of the last five days, for example. Alladdin similar schedule although he had two days off during that time. I will drive him tomorrow and give Esprit a day off. I am also conditioning Ally for combined driving; that requires even more work. I usually drive two out of the three horses per day, rotating them through the schedule.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 7, 2009)

Keep in mind these are bad pictures. Hasn't been bathed, and a very very rough clip. We've been working on conditioning since mid march, and I recently got him completely switched over to a new food and changed his routine a little. BTW, my husband takes bad pictures, and he was just "snapping away" because the batteries were almost dead.
















The last picture shows his topline a little better, in the other pictures it looks like he is uneven, but in person it's not like that.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 7, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Here are the ones I hope to show later this year.[/SIZE]

Westwind LKB Buckeroo Dream Chimera











Deven Creek Grace Melody Tradition






Oak Park Ima Little Blue






And Last but not least Brookhaven Secrets Rhedd Butler. Co-Owned with Chesa Hinkel of Deven Creek ( Shown by Chesa!!!)






Joy


----------



## Nigel (Apr 10, 2009)

EMH Zhivago

Yearling Stallion (AMHR/ASPC)

Still needs some conditioning, but is on his way


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a picture of my driving mare Dancer- ok so excuse her trace clip she is not going to halter this year so I have a bit of leeway on conditioning



Raven will be in WA so not a lot of showing this year(well for me Raven will be showing a lot) I only have this mare I need to worry about.


----------



## goodie (Apr 10, 2009)

My girl, Hopeview Charismatic Charm, shown very succesfully at 2 shows last weekend. She has a bit of tum, but we are off to vets in about an hour for preg test. If positive...she will be turned out, if negative she will go into full work


----------



## MinisOutWest (Apr 11, 2009)

here is Duke, Finn and Senor at Glen Rose, TX

Dukey Doo- Hi Point All Around-











Finn- 10 points in Liberty, more pts in Driving- He is my under 32" gelding











Senor- His first show, had been putting weight on him- 21 points, now he is getting fit and sweated. my new Jr Gelding


----------



## goodie (Apr 30, 2009)

goodie said:


> My girl, Hopeview Charismatic Charm, shown very succesfully at 2 shows last weekend. She has a bit of tum, but we are off to vets in about an hour for preg test. If positive...she will be turned out, if negative she will go into full work


and 3 weeks later


----------



## Ghost Horse (Apr 30, 2009)

Just two show horses for me this year. The first is my 14 year old gelding Joey. We'll be doing an ADT this August, and we haven't done as much conditioning as I would like for that caliber of competition. But here he is, my silver bay pinto.






And my little yearling colt Peppermint!



I'm falling more and more in love with this little guy. He's still a stallion as he hasn't fully descended just yet.



We think he's a grulla pinto, but he's just cute as anything. Not sure how much showing we'll do with him this year. And this is with no conditioning yet this year, just playing in the arena.


----------



## HJF (May 3, 2009)

I don't have any "posed" pictures but here are a few from the field of one of my all around gelding. He was just shown last weekend. I've only been working him a couple of times a week so he's not in top shape just yet.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 5, 2009)

This is Reflections Star Time, a 31" yearling filly. The picture was taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 5, 2009)

This is one of my show fillies at the Red River Shootout a little over a week ago. Mystic Rocks Onyx Jewel. She is 30.5" tall and not conditioned nearly enough. She was way too fat compared to the other horses at the show.


----------



## Zora (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is my mini Ten Ls Splendors Elegant Angel> She has been to one show, but we don't have a trailer so it's harder.


----------



## TuffyLynn (Jun 12, 2009)

keep them coming ...nice pics everyone ...


----------



## Erica (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the show horses up in the barn, a few may get moved around, and then usually put up about 4 foals to take to Nationals as well.......need to get new pictures of some of them, just been too busy....

Erica's Total KnockOut

2x National Champion HOF

2yr old under stallion






Erica's Taking on Heirs

National Champion

2yr old 33-35 stallion






Erica's Knock U Out

National Top Ten -

yearling under stallion






Wall Street Rock E Rock On

aged AMHR/ASPC stallion






Erica's Full Throttle -

Res. National Champion -

-got to get a new yearling picture

yearling over stallion






Erica's Jesse James of Wall Street-

multi National Champion and National Grand Champion, HOF

over aged gelding






Erica's Big City Gambling Man

4x National Champion HOF

3yr old gelding






Erica's Tanquery of WF

National Champion

2yr old under gelding






Erica's Taking My Turn

got to get new pictures of him, just went Supreme at his first show

yearling gelding






Samis Tecate

National Champion HOF

aged gelding under






Wall Street Illusions Ballerina

Res. National Champion HOF

aged mare over






Cross Country Some N To Talk About

National Champion

2 yr old mare 33-35






Aloha Acres Amirs Kamilah

yearling filly under






Erica's Dream Along With Me

Res. National Champion

two year old under mare


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 12, 2009)

wow

what fine horses everyone has.





thanks for sharing.

good luck to everyone


----------



## HorseMom (Jun 17, 2009)

This is Jay in the Dark He's come a long way from when I first bought him.

Hunter






Halter.


----------

